# Silverfish?



## rosadolynn (Jun 2, 2013)

I Hate these and im seeing them more and more in my apartment they gross me out to the point of no return today i got my revenge and captured one i think they are silver fish but please correct me if im wrong also i have a wolf spider about the same size is it safe to feed the spider with this insect
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 i want him dead and i would be more than glad to serve him to my spider  please let me know ASAP because i will be killing it or feeding it to my Wolf Spider want to know if its safe to do so.


----------



## Cavedweller (Jun 2, 2013)

That's a house centipede. They're good to have around the house to eat pests. They'll probably eat silverfish. I wouldn't feed it to your wolf spider, since they're venomous and can fight back.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 2, 2013)

It is a house centipede.


----------



## BobGrill (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah leave the poor thing alone. They're beneficial as said above and eat silverfish and other pests.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 2, 2013)

We see those too occasionally at my house. I didn't know what is was until I saw a Monster Bug Wars with it. They are so fast.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 3, 2013)

I could never willingly harm such a beautiful creature.

  Tossing one of these centipedes in with a spider will likely result in the death of your wolfie, whether it be the various toxins the centipede ingested by running around your home, or the centipede destroying your spider with its superior speed and venom.  if you want these gone, you'll need to fix your plumbing and reduce the relative humidity in your home.

 Just a heads-up-  If you dont heed my advice, and end up manually killing these centipedes, your home will be crawling with roaches.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jun 3, 2013)

Smokehound714 said:


> I could never willingly harm such a beautiful creature.
> 
> Tossing one of these centipedes in with a spider will likely result in the death of your wolfie, whether it be the various toxins the centipede ingested by running around your home, or the centipede destroying your spider with its superior speed and venom.  if you want these gone, you'll need to fix your plumbing and reduce the relative humidity in your home.
> 
> Just a heads-up-  If you dont heed my advice, and end up manually killing these centipedes, your home will be crawling with roaches.


Its a mantis, cricket, centipede hybrid, these are one of the few centipedes to have advanced eye sight, and are natural born killers, I've seen them demolish wolfs, and my money would be on the centipede.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jun 5, 2013)

Malhavoc's said:


> Its a mantis, cricket, centipede hybrid, these are one of the few centipedes to have advanced eye sight, and are natural born killers, I've seen them demolish wolfs, and my money would be on the centipede.


Mine was already on the pede   scutigera are grappling lightspeed death bullets!


----------



## rosadolynn (Jun 7, 2013)

thanks for the info guys i appreciate it i also did research on them and i dont seem to dislike them anymore in fact anything that eats silverfish is my friend so i left it go also i saw some vids and yes they will rape any spider  any day.


----------

